

TimeKiwi, the beautiful timeline creator relaunched with usernames - mihar
http://timekiwi.com/?

======
basseq
Immediately posting a tweet without my say-so? For shame. An abuse of trust in
this day in age and a reason I _hate_ Twitter/Facebook universal sign-ins.
Access revoked. Goodbye.

~~~
mihar
I'm sorry you feel that way, but as someone mentioned, there was a checkbox.

~~~
basseq
I don't disagree, and _at least there was a checkbox_ , but blaming the user
for what's at best a UX issue and at worst an abuse of trust doesn't bode well
for a new service.

~~~
basseq
Moreover, they're asking users to make a decision about whether to promote
their service _without first using it_. I think you'd get more engagement if
you populated your timeline and there was a message that said, "Hey, isn't
this cool? Let us know what you think, or tell your friends about it. Thanks
for using <SERVICE>!"

------
mihar
We previously launched a client-side only proof of concept, that would show
the potential of the idea.

When the launch was successful we started building the proper version, with
usernames, curation (hiding of posts) and proper OAuth.

Previous launch post is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3109779>

~~~
nicholasreed
After FB auth I get the Sad Wiki. Landing page makes it look interesting
though!

~~~
mihar
I'm getting a nasty feeling FB is throttling... will investigate.

------
citricsquid
I only get the past 1 week of posts, so for me it's just like loading my
Facebook page (but with less info and a poorer ui):
<http://citricsquid.screensnarp.com/dx5xbb.png>

is that broken or intentional? username citricsquid.

~~~
mihar
Yep, this is a problem with the FB API, as I couldn't access more than that in
the past.

It was meant that with time, this will grow as new posts will flock in.

As for the being 'just like loading the FB page', the kiwi gets its full glow
when many services are connected at the same time.

------
lancewiggs
"Latest Kiwis"?

How about the 4 million domestic and the 1 million expat people who are New
Zealanders and who already call ourselves Kiwis?

To us this is like saying "latest Aussies" or "Latest Texans" or "latest
Russians". It sounds stupid and is borderline offensive.

Please call yourself something else.

~~~
veb
I think you're barking up the wrong tree. This is _not_ borderline offensive.
Don't be silly. It might be a stupid oversight, but yeah I think you're
getting a bit offended by nothing.

~~~
jomar
It's called cultural appropriation, and IMHO this example of it is offensive
plain and simple -- nothing borderline about it.

~~~
Groxx
How is this cultural appropriation? Wikipedia defines it as:

> _Cultural appropriation is the adoption of some specific elements of one
> culture by a different cultural group._

They're using the _fruit_ as their logo. What part of New Zealander culture
did they appropriate for this site?

~~~
jomar
> _They're using the fruit as their logo. What part of New Zealander culture
> did they appropriate for this site?_

People can hold in their heads that _grapes_ and _grapefruit_ are different
things, so it always bemuses me when they can't do the same thing with _kiwi_
and _kiwifruit_. Sure, if you don't know otherwise, "kiwi" may look like a
useful contraction of kiwifruit. However, once informed that

The kiwi is a bird native to New Zealand; the word "kiwi" comes to English
from the language of the indigenous people of New Zealand; the bird is a
national symbol of the country; New Zealanders colloquially refer to
themselves as Kiwis, after the bird, with a history going back a century or
more; the term "kiwi-land" is occasionally used fondly as a name for the
country; the term _kiwifruit_ was coined only in the 1960s

then continuing to use the term "kiwi" for the fruit is factually wrong, and
even disrespectful. Sure, you yourself might not care -- but you can see why
New Zealanders might and do care.

This website uses a stylised kiwifruit as its logo, but let's also look at the
terminology they're using:

"Latest kiwis", "Kiwi of the day", "Welcome to kiwi land"

Are the people behind the website New Zealanders, or associated with New
Zealand in some way? Not as far as I can tell. Ergo, appropriation.

(Even if the website authors were New Zealanders themselves, the usage would
still not be appropriate, of course. But New Zealanders would not have used
such terminology on their dinky website because for them it already has
established meaning and mana, rather than being just a random cool word to be
stolen.)

~~~
vorg
For memory... Kiwis are called "kiwifruit" in Australia and NZ, and "kiwis" in
most other places. Before the 1970's they were called "Chinese gooseberries",
coming from the Yangtse river basin. Because they also grew well in NZ, the NZ
fruit marketing board gave them a new catchy name to promote exports them
during May to August, when they were out of season in the Northern hemisphere.

By your same argument, perhaps kiwifruit should be renamed back to "Chinese
Gooseberries".

~~~
knz
In the 90's there was an attempt to rebrand kiwifruit grown in New Zealand as
"Zespri".

~~~
Groxx
I'm going to guess it failed because it had 20 years of "kiwifruit" and
increased American-audience-awareness that it was a fruit going against it.
Otherwise I'd be all for it, though I must ask: why "Zespri"?

~~~
knz
They still brand and export all kiwifruit from NZ as Zespri
(<http://www.zespri.com/>). Country of origin labeling has no doubt made this
irrelevant to the average consumer though. If I remember correctly, the name
was a bit of a mystery to most kiwis at the time.

------
superchink
Anyone know if there's a way to restrict and/or control access to the timeline
that it generates?

------
alexwilliams
Pr-checked boxes are just exploitive. That's it.

------
timmorgan
This is great guys, love the simplicity.

------
chewxy
Oh, it finally works

~~~
mihar
Yaay! :)

------
danso
So...what's the target audience here? I know it seems self evident that
everyone is just dying for another way to show what they've been sharing
online...but it seems that the people who want to share a lot will be
satisfied with Facebook and G+, both of which give greater granularity for
privacy than does this.

